# New Tank and High Nitrites



## newfish45 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi! I just joined the forum as I was looking at info for starting a new tank. I have a 45 gallon tank with an undergravel filter along with a whisper power filter. I have had it operating for 2 weeks and did my first water tests today. Ammonia was 0, nitrate was around 5 ppm, and pH is ~7. The nitrite level was off the chart (> 5.0 ppm). (I am using the API test kit with drops). My question is, should I leave the tank as is and let it work or how should I handle the nitrate cycle at this time? It was new gravel, water, filter, etc. when I started it a couple weeks ago. 

I was hoping to add some fish in a week or so.

I am hoping to add some cardinal tetras and cory cats along with a pair of discus once the tank is established. 

Thank you so much for your advice in advance!


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

newfish45 said:


> Hi! I just joined the forum as I was looking at info for starting a new tank. I have a 45 gallon tank with an undergravel filter along with a whisper power filter. I have had it operating for 2 weeks and did my first water tests today. Ammonia was 0, nitrate was around 5 ppm, and pH is ~7. The nitrite level was off the chart (> 5.0 ppm). (I am using the API test kit with drops). My question is, should I leave the tank as is and let it work or how should I handle the nitrate cycle at this time? It was new gravel, water, filter, etc. when I started it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I was hoping to add some fish in a week or so.
> 
> ...


hi there and welcome to the forums!!!

just leave it as it is no water changes or anything and keep checking those nitrites and when they reach zero do a 50% water change until your nitrAtes go down to about 20ppm, and then add your fish. it could be by the next week or the one after that but just keep checking!!! your almost there!!!!

take care!!! and again welcome to our forum we are happy to have you in our community!!!!!:wave:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, we are glad you found us. What method are you using to cycle your tank?


----------



## newfish45 (Feb 6, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Welcome to TFK, we are glad you found us. What method are you using to cycle your tank?


I was allowing the tank to run on its own, when discussing it at a LFS the individual recommended that it could probably cycle within a few weeks without any additions. I was surprised when I started testing that my nitrites were so high although after some more research it makes more sense. Now I am not so sure about the advice from the LFS individual.

I have been traveling off and on, and was hoping to use this time to let the tank adjust.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

newfish45 said:


> I was allowing the tank to run on its own, when discussing it at a LFS the individual recommended that it could probably cycle within a few weeks without any additions. I was surprised when I started testing that my nitrites were so high although after some more research it makes more sense. Now I am not so sure about the advice from the LFS individual.
> 
> I have been traveling off and on, and was hoping to use this time to let the tank adjust.


Unfortunately, that person gave you some bad information. Attached is a link to one of our "stickys', and it explains the cycling process. You have to "feed" the good "bacteria" in order to get them to colonize. It doesn't just happen on its own. 


http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

Out of curiousity, what do your nitrAtes test out of the tap??


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Also if you have fish currently in your set up? If so, you really should be doing daily 50% water changes to keep the counts at bay. 

I would be shocked if you had fish and a true count of >5 nitrites in your tank. Nitrites are lethal to fish. 

I suggest taking some water to a store and having them test it for you, but make sure they don't use the stripes as they can be inaccurate, drop tests like the ones you are using work better. You could possibly have expired test drops, it happened to me, I kept getting nitrate counts of around 50 ppm, when in reality I had 10 ppm. I was doing a lot of unnecessary PWCs.


----------



## newfish45 (Feb 6, 2011)

The nitrates and nitrites are 0 from the tap. I added Stability to the water. I went to the LFS, and I am cycling the tank with goldfish. The LFS stated I could return the goldfish can be returned once my tank cycles. I have 10 little goldfish that seem to be happily swimming. Their fins look good and their appetite is also good. I am adding additional Stability to water on a daily basis.


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Goldfish are not the best fish to cycle a tank with. But I wish you the best of luck


----------



## newfish45 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank for the info and luck. I am starting to get an ammonia reading (just over 0.25), my nitrites seem to be lowering, and my nitrate is rising slightly. Hopefully, things start to cycle.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

newfish45 said:


> Thank for the info and luck. I am starting to get an ammonia reading (just over 0.25), my nitrites seem to be lowering, and my nitrate is rising slightly. Hopefully, things start to cycle.


If you want the goldfish to live I would do 50% water changes daily until you have no ammonia or nitrite readings. Its too bad the petstores give such crappy advise goldfish really are not for cycling tanks..in fact not even zebra danios are for cycling no fish should be in during the cycle it just stresses them too much :/


----------



## newfish45 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! My nitrites are 0! My tank seems to have cycled. I added some water wisteria, a moss ball, and a couple other plants, too. Thanks for the info on cycling!


----------

